# How to fix a dripping shower faucet?



## walds11 (Nov 28, 2009)

How do I go about fixing this? Very light dripping, but annoying. Attached is a pic of my shower set-up. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

If this is a Delta ball valve, you can remove the handle with an Allen wrench in the set screw and slightly tighten the adjustment ring down on the ball that has two (hot & cold) spring-loaded seats against it.
If you don't have a Delta faucet tool, you can insert the tips of pair of needle-nose pliers into the two opposite slots in the little plastic adjustment ring around the inside of the dome cap.
You don't have to even turn off the water for this adjustment. Turn it slightly clockwise to tighten it, but do not overtighten it as it will make it hard to operate and will wear out the internal faucet parts quicker.
Just turn it enough to stop the leaking.
Good Luck!
Mike


----------



## walds11 (Nov 28, 2009)

It's not a Delta value, it's a Moen value. I was able to take the handle off. That is the easy part







Do I need to turn the water off to get the cartridge out? I need more help. Thanks!


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Yes--Turn the water off first.

1. buy a Moen cartridge removal tool.
2. put a rag over the drain so you don't loose and parts down the drain.
3.remove little brass horse shoe clip.
4. attach removal tool and pull out old cartridge.
5.Using very fine sandpaper-gently clean out the hole-wipe out any crud or grit with a rag.
6.install new cartridge-lube first with the lube included with the cartridge.
7.reinstall little horseshoe clip.


----------



## walds11 (Nov 28, 2009)

Seems easy enough, but where do I turn the water off at? There is a panel behind the shower. Is there a local shut-off value there?



oh'mike said:


> Yes--Turn the water off first.
> 
> 1. buy a Moen cartridge removal tool.
> 2. put a rag over the drain so you don't loose and parts down the drain.
> ...


----------



## walds11 (Nov 28, 2009)

I am at Lowes right now. Lowes has replacement cartridge part 1225, not 1225B. The part is $19.97. Will this part work? They have the cartridge puller tool, $14.97. Wow, the job will cost me about $35, unless I can find the parts somewhere cheaper.


----------



## walds11 (Nov 28, 2009)

I picked up the parts today at Home Depot today. I bought the puller and some silicon grease as well which the guy at the store recommended. If I don't need the puller, then I will return it. Someone else said that Moen over-greases the cartridges and recommended that I take cartridge apart and wipe off grease. If I do not, the faucet will open by itself due to heavy grease and water pressure. Is this true? Stayed tuned for the results...


----------



## walds11 (Nov 28, 2009)

The job was a peice of cake. I did not need the puller, so I will return it. The old cartridge came out very easily. Anyway, I am still getting a little drip after installing the new cartridge. I even noticed a slight drip after I turned the water off at the meter. Does the new cartridge need to break itself in? The drip with the water off at the meter tells me that the problem is not just the cartridge. Ugh!


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 24, 2007)

You should probably flush out the valve. There could be just a grain of sand; tiny ball of solder; rust or scale etc stuck in the valve that's causing the leak. Shut the water off, remove the brass retainer clip and the new cartridge, *close the shower curtain/door*, turn the water on for a few seconds, shut the water off again, make sure there's no debris or loose sediment either in the cartridge or inside the valve; reinstall the cartridge and brass retainer clip, turn the water back on.

If you're worried about water going down behind the wall, use a plastic trash bag under the valve to deflect the water out into the tub/shower space for that few seconds of flushing time.


----------



## walds11 (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks for the advice Ishmael. I know there is always some drip right after you turn the faucet off, which may have been what I saw, but it appears fine now. Maybe it was some extra water that was left in the piping? I will keep an eye on it and if it still drips, I will follow your advice.


----------



## walds11 (Nov 28, 2009)

No dripping 
My master bathroom shower has the same handle (no tub, just handle and shower head). Same Meon 1225 replacement cartridge?


----------



## walds11 (Nov 28, 2009)

I need to replace the cartridge in the master bath shower as I stated a few posts above. I pulled the handle and collar off just to check things out. Yep, it's the same Meon 1225 cartridge. I put the collar and handle back on. The handle spins all the way around and does not stop in either direction. I never noticed this before. The shower is still fully functional with the hot-left and cold-right, but the handle spins all the way around. Could I have put it back together wrong? May not matter because I am going to buy a replacement cartridge soon.


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 24, 2007)

Take a look at this parts diagram: http://www.moen.com/shared/pdf/3170pt.pdf

Did you remember to put the "Adjustable Temperature Limit Stop" (Part #10066) back on? You can see it in the second picture you posted above; it's just a chrome sleeve that protrudes through the large escutcheon, and it has a "hump" (for lack of a better word) that stops the handle from turning past a certain point.

*Edit*: nm...I just re-read your post, and you did put it back on...hmmm

*Edit #2: * Some of the older Moen valves with the "crystal" handle have a plastic insert that fits up inside the handle before you screw it on. Depending on which way you put it in, it makes the handle mount a little closer or a little further away from the trim plate. Try flipping that piece around and see if that helps. Sorry I couldn't find a parts diagram that shows that piece, but...


----------



## walds11 (Nov 28, 2009)

All of my faucets have the crystal handle. I don't remember seeing a plastic insert in the handle. I will disassemble the handle again and check it out. Maybe I put the collar (Adjustable Temperature Limit Stop) on backwards?


----------



## walds11 (Nov 28, 2009)

Attached are two pics. I still can't remember if the handle stopped in either direction before I took it apart yesterday. Maybe I put it back together incorrectly?


----------



## walds11 (Nov 28, 2009)

And attached is a pic of the handle from my other bathroom shower (the one I replacement the cartridge eariler in the post). This handle works perfectly in my master bathroom shower. You can tell the differences between the handles. The first one has a larger diameter opening, a plastic ring inside and the tabs are in a different position.

part number for first one is 96997 and second one is 14114.










So now what? Buy a new handle?


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 24, 2007)

Sorry...I should've noticed it right away: There's supposed to be a little curved piece of metal that secures to the inside front of the Limit Stop (Part #10066) with an allen set screw. If you look at the end of the limit stop, you'll see a groove on the right front side. That's where this piece is supposed to be. This little piece is what the handle is supposed to hit to keep you from turning it past a certain point - it's what makes the limit stop "adjustable". You'll probably have to call Moen [1 (800) BUY-MOEN] and order the a new limit stop (they don't sell just that little piece by itself).

If you go back to the parts diagram I posted last night and blow it up, you can see this piece drawn inside the limit stop.

The more I think about it, though, even without that piece, the handle should still bump up against the hump on top of the limit stop. Try pulling just the limit stop out a little more (1/4" to 1/2" maybe) and re-install the handle. That way when you push the handle in to stop the flow of water, it will push the limit stop in only so far and it'll stop the handle from rotating completely. In other words: Don't push the limit stop all the way in before you put the handle back on.


----------



## walds11 (Nov 28, 2009)

I understand what you are talking about, but both of the collars for both showers do not have a little curved piece of metal inside that secures to the inside front of the Limit Stop (Part #10066) with an allen set screw as you describe. 

The more a look at the handle, the plastic notches on the inside of the handle may not be positioned properly for it to stop in each direction. The handle from the other shower works on the master bathroom shower, but it's a bit snug due to the smaller diameter opening. There is really no harm in the handle spinning around. It's more of an annoyance.


----------



## walds11 (Nov 28, 2009)

The incorrect handle was on there. It is for a posi-temp faucet. I called Moen and they sent me the correct handle for free  It's amazing what a new cartridge and handle will do. Like good as new.


----------

